# Beans for Filter cone!



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

any suggestions,my online place seem to only talk about espresso beans,or the one I use does,help needed cheers


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil Ter

From Has Bean.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Phil Ter
> 
> From Has Bean.


lol just got a bag of that today,with another,openned the other bag first,not tried it yet.so I'm in for a treat then

yeah I use Hasbean a lot,didn't want to mention the name as it could be seen as a negative comment! a lot of their beans seem to be aimed at espresso or am I not looking right or can espresso be used for both? great service from Hasbean!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would say a lot of Has Bean's output is better suited to brewed coffee to be honest....


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

My two favourite coffees for brewed so far this year are Colombia Samaniego from Square Mile (unfortunately doesn't seem to be available anymore though is a part of their current red brick espresso blend - incidentally tried this at Prufrock the other day, very very tasty) and Bolivia Finca Machacamarca from HasBean which is still on the site and a steal at £6.

You could do a lot worse off than just going for the HasBean filter starter pack, five bags for £20 one of which sells for £8 on it's own.

Edit: I'm not a shill for HasBean honest.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> I would say a lot of Has Bean's output is better suited to brewed coffee to be honest....


 Glad I'm not the only one who thinks this - great for brewed coffee but consistently disappointed with espresso results


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

How about cafetiere? I have this from time to time when away from home and, to be honest, am pretty happy with bog standard supermarket beans (whereas these are a disaster for espresso). Espresso beans in a cafetiere seem devoid of life.

Do filter recommendations apply equally to cafetiere?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

yes,very similar to filtered so should work fine.


----------

